# Sketchup stretch ruby script



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I saw a video tutorial on line showing a ruby plug in that can stretch a piece with tenons and not screw up the tenon dimensions. It would change the group highlight box to green when you were using it. I thought hey that cool I'll have to revisit this later and get this plug in. Now I can not for the life of me find this thing. BAH Anybody seen this?

Spaids


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

That is Free Scale 2.0b beta.You will have to register to download and there is a second download to make Free Scale work. This is a great plug in.
http://www.sketchucation.com/forums/scf/viewtopic.php?f=180&t=17948&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
There is a link on FWW Design click Build blog
http://finewoodworking.taunton.com/item/11367/freescale-20a-beta

Robert


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

YES! Gees I can't believe I couldn't remember where I saw that. I even have a short cut for the FWW RSS feed on my browser! DUH! Good thing I sharp chisels because I am obviously not very sharp.

Thanks


----------



## turkva (Aug 7, 2007)

Freescale is an awesome plugin, it does a whole lot more than just lengthen rails with tenons. You can warp, twist, taper and a lot more.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

what are the units when you stretch a board

It would be nice to do the start and type thing.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I use my setup in inches but when I try to stretch with this tool it doesn't display in inches in the text box and if I type something small like 2 it stretches much more than 2 inches.

So

I select a board, click the stretch tool, grab the green box, move in the direction I want, type a number and hit enter. Thats what I'm doing but its not going by inches. Its like its some kind of absolute number or something. It always starts at 1. Like its giving some kind of size ratio instead of change in inches.

Thanks for the help


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

I am having the same problem at times. Works fine one time but not the next. I cannot figure what I'm doing differently in these instances.
Robert


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Dave. Until I found your blogs SU was totally frustrating. Now I don't start a project without SU being the first step after the honey-do order.
Robert


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

I cant get it not to deform my object. Think you can take a look dave?


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

never mind, I figured out my error…I was using scale instead of stretch…thanks anyway


----------

